# Not sure if this is the place



## Since72 (Aug 4, 2011)

But, I am seeking information from a group that knows it's subject. I am the proud owner of a Tip Top Bravo II potbelly stove. It is embossed with the Southern Stove Works Inc. Richmond Va. I have little on the company. I am looking for a value of this stove. It is in prefect condition. But, for most I am looking for a history. I have been very limited in get information. Any info would help.


----------



## Since72 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a quote from worthpoint, I don't have account but they sold one of these.
" Southern Stove Works Pot Belly Stove No. 11. Serial Number 3299. It has several embossed markings, including No 11 on the top, Tip Top Bravo, and Southern Stove Works Richmond VA. This is a single burner stove made in the late 1800's to early 1900's. This cast iron stove stands 31 1/2" high." I have been unable to locate a serial number not sure where they got that from.


----------



## Since72 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/20532-keeping-warm Here is a link to a post I did with pictures.


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about the stove, but I found a fun sign for sale you might appreciate.


----------



## webbie (Aug 5, 2011)

There were literally thousands of stove brands and manufacturers back then. Richard at Good Time Stove company once gave me some facts and figures, but the stove business back then was as big as the automobile business is today. Think about it. Every single household and store had to own multiple stoves - usually a cookstove and 2 heating stoves. That is literally MILLIONS of stoves! 

We are not experts here on antique stoves, but I do appreciate the sharing. The amount of information is just too vast - Richard at Good Time mentioned the size of his collection of catalogs and brochures...it would be quite a project to digitize it! He has tens of thousands of pages!

Interesting that the old foundry is now Lofts....
http://www.southernstovelofts.com/inthenews/






Off the cuff, my take is that the stove is not very valuable. This is a very common design, small and not ornate. SSW was reported to be active in the period 1900-1925, which then may be the most likely period of manufacture. 

The prices at Goodtime run high because this is full retail and fully restored:
http://www.goodtimestove.com/heating_stoves/antique_stoves_potbelly.html

Based on that, this might be worth $1500 plus in retail to the right buyer. But he probably sells very few of these, and he buys them very inexpensively (I know since I sold him a few!).


----------



## Since72 (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad to see some answers. Understanding the number made. I figure it would be worth a few hundred. As you said the right buyer. It is a cool little piece. I have given thought to a gas conversion. I know. But I have a friend that has a great cabin in the mountains. They have this fear of wood burning fires. Think it is a childhood thing. Would be great as a gas stove to heat the main room.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Since72 (Aug 7, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about the stove, but I found a fun sign for sale you might appreciate.



Where did you find?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Aug 7, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> There were literally thousands of stove brands and manufacturers back then. Richard at Good Time Stove company once gave me some facts and figures, but the stove business back then was as big as the automobile business is today. Think about it*. Every single household and store had to own multiple stoves - usually a cookstove and 2 heating stoves.* That is literally MILLIONS of stoves!




So, what you are saying is that I am firmly planted in the early portion of the 20th century?


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2011)

Nah, you're a modern dude. But your home's sealing and insulation have not kept up with the times.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Aug 7, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nah, you're a modern dude. But your home's sealing and insulation have not kept up with the times.




That really is a problem. Gets better every year, but unless I can find a spare $10-20 grand, it will be a slow process.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup, I can insulate the bejeebas out of my house for $10K.  Just cant seem to find that sack full of loot.  Actually for $5k I could cut my energy costs in half.


----------



## coaly (Aug 9, 2011)

5000 one dollar bills crumpled up in the walls may be your best investment ever.


----------

